# My crazy crazy day (AKA Nissanforums to the rescue)



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

The day didn't start off too badly. I tried calling Eshei(liuspeed) for 15 minutes before he picked up the phone, because we were supposed to drive up to pick up my new car, a KA-T powered 240sx, which I got for 3500, then go to fresno to meet up with Kirk(Kbrassfi), Heath (Nostradamas) and Jason (DynamiteGA). The drive up north was not particulary eventful, sans 2 cars we saw. The first was This rally Talon At first, I saw the badging , but due to small pipe size I saw, assumed it had a small muffler. As we passed by, eshei noted to me that "That's not a muffler. It's a straight pipe." I had no response but "Hot sh*t." The second car I saw was a car I had never heard of, but after this post, will start appearing in rap videos Lambo Jeep I don't think there are very many in the us, probably a lesser number than skylines, so I think this is a definite rarity. Like a true enthusiast, I had nothing to do but to give both a thumbs up.

Once we had gotten to Lodi, which was our destination, everything seemed to be going well. I had plenty of energy left, and we ate on our way on the freeway. The packing of things into the car was uneventful, and we just drove off. 

As we're driving, I'm seriously enjoying this car. When the turbo spools, the car just takes off. Eshei tried toying with me, but he never stood a chance  . But, inspite of all this, something tragic was about to happen.

As I was driving down the 99, at a bit before Islands Water park, the drivers side front wheel flew off my car. I kid you not, it flew for a good 1/2 mile, taking part of a stud and all 4 lugs with it. That was a scary situation, however, I am fortunate to have a car that is set up so well suspension and balance-wise(used for auto-x primarily) that it didn't lose control one bit and I was able to maneuver onto the shoulder. Me and eshei walked to retrieve the wheel, which was in good condition, but since I was partially on the freeway, a CHP car had to push me a bit off. The cosmetic damage caused by this was to the bottom of the front bumper, a little scratch on the rear bumper due to the cop's pushing(although I feel it was well worth it)drivers side fender, the plastic b/w the wheel and engine bay, and the brake dust guard. I really didn't mind the cosmetic damage too much since the car is only primered.The only serious damage was the rotor, and we figured that was small. The towtruck guy came around, and we were able to put the wheel back on the car using some boards and a jack. However, his truck had an issue and was unable to tow the car. Left to no resort, I had to drive my car with the rotor grinding against the brake dust guard. On the drive, some board(not from truck I believe) hit my speedo, effectively taking it out. Luckily for me, eshei, kirk and cameron(not sure of forum name, or if he's on it.)followed me and together, we created something much like when police are protection a vip. We eventually ended up at pep boys, which was only a mile away from the scene. Sadly enough, it was closed.

We then found out that autozone was open until 1 am. Extatic, but realizing that the car could go no further, we had to make a run to autozone. We picked up a rotor, 4 lugnuts and 1 lugbolt, along with a hammer and vice grips. This began a series of trips where we were trying to find out what tools fit the bill for our repairs. Cameron must have gone through 3 ratchet sizes before finding the one that fit. After a lot of work, kirk and cameron removed the caliper, brake pads, and caliper bracket. They then bended out the brake dust pad, installed a new rotor, and put the caliper and pads back on, followed by the wheels. After that scare, me and eshei made sure to tighten our lugnuts. What we suspect happened (by we I mean kirk) is that only one lug was holding, and when whatever caused the wheel to fall off happened, the lug bolt just snapped. Luckily, this repair only cost around 50 bucks, and I got the car back on the road. After reaching visalia, I realized that I could drive no more. Eshei guided my to a motel 6 in tulare where I stayed for the night. I made up a partially bs excuse to my boss, and here I am now.

I would like to give great thanks to Kirk, Cameron, Eshei, and his lovely fiancee Vivian. Without you guys, who knows where I would be now. Kirk and Cameron, you guys came through in the clutch for a forum member that you barely even knew and never talked to before, and I can't even express my gratitude in words. Esh, I'm sorry that the install didn't go down, but as you said "It's better not to lose a friend then to not get parts installed.) We joked around about the situation, but in all seriousness, Thank You.

Oil is thicker than blood, as proven by Nissanforums members


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

haha boris your bad luck.

------
edit 
-----

well yea that was insane weekend/day.

when this situation happened the time is 5 30 - 6 pm on the CA-99 S freeway.

was following boris on his non-intercooled ka14det with a primer black body with a molded vis invader 6 style kit.

next thing i new he was ahead of me driving about 80-85 mph on the left hand freeway then next thing i know boris 240sx front tire flew off and then the brake rotor slammed down on the road and then started skidding/sliding down the freeway at the same speed as he was going at first. I was a good distance behind him and nothing happened to me but my reaction was _"OH SHIT"_
as boris was skidding on his rotors on the freeway he manage to get it somewhat off the side of the road. i pulled up behind him and parked my car off the side of the freeway almost at a angle that looked like i hit him but i didnt.

boris got out of the car and i asked him if he was ok. he told me he was fine and we looked at the damage. he immediately starting asking me if the axles look damage to me or what we can do. i immediatly called kirk and let him know what happened and they immediately told me that they are gonna get cleaned up and come right away. we hunted the wheel down about 1/2 mile or so from the car and started rolling it back to the car. 

few minutes before we got to the car a CHP officer came and started shouting through his loudspeaker move ur car off the side of the road. 

Boris was frustrated and tried to explain what happened but the officer kept shouting at him to get in the car and so he can push the car off the road further. 

Boris immediately listened and got in the car while the officer pushed him off the road.

after that he pulled off and came up to us and started asking did we hit each other or what and we explained to him what happend.

about 10 minutes later another officer came by asked the same question and we again explained what happened.

she remained with us until the AAA truck driver came and then took off.

while the AAA guy was a complete idiot didnt know what the hell he was doing or was just being fucking lazy was tryin to figure out a way to lift the car up and put the tire on. that took only about 35 min or so tryin to get the car up off the ground and enough leverage to put the car on. Then after we got the tire on the AAA driver said that " my balancing pin on my flat bed is not good so i cant tow you on top and i cant tow you from the front wheels because i afraid that i going to break the intercooler piping". 

Boris being himself bold crazy and sometimes mad insane and stupid said to me that he gonna drive that 1 mile to that nearest pep boys that he would be driving 5 mph on the side of the gravel road. I told him he fucking insane but he went on anyways. I followed him for a little while on the side of the freeway gravel path then at the opening gap of the traffic of the freeway i sped up and took the exit while boris still on the other side going 5 mph.

i honked at him and told him to hurry up at the next gap in traffic and told him to floor it a bit and get accross so he did so and i followed behind him with my hazards flashing with the truck in front guiding the way and cameron and kirk following behind me.

After locating the pep boys we saw that it closed and then thought that we were fucked. Luckily the truck driver showed us where the autozone was that was open till 1 am. We ran back and forth for about an hr or so tryin 2 find the correct parts and
to find the right socket size for the bolt for the brake.

afterwards cameron took off and kirk boris and i went back to the CA 99 S on the way home. 

we went about 60 mph on the freeway cuz boris hit a block of wood before hand and yanked the speedo wire on the bottom off.

later on we started driving for a while and then i pulled off at the next gas station on the road to check out why my front passenger side was squeaking. 

after gettin on smoother grounds sqeaking stopped and driving continued on. 

we had a small discussion at the exxon off the freeway whether or not we should crash at a motel or continue on. My fiance' and I really wanted to get home and save money since we are on a tight budget

We decided to follow Boris to the hotel and he had a bit of time to decide which motel to stay in. Motel 6 or Best Western. After about 10 min he decided to go motel 6 . My fiance' and i stayed in the hotel for about 30 min to freshen up and relax and back on the road.

after that stopped by a shell took a 1 hr 10 min nap , gas up and then took off again. drove for about a good 1 and a half hr before i noticed my suspension started squeakin louder than before so i had my finace' sit up front to try 2 prevent it to squeak.

didnt get home until 7 30 am straight driving from his motel 6 after guiding him for about 20-30 miles or so since his speedo didnt work.

All this trouble for his 1990 240SX KA24DET and i never got my headers and crank pulley installed.

What a day what a night i swear i will _*NEVER*_ do that again !!



------------

P.S. Sorry for the long post but the details must be told to complete the story.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

good shit, maybe you guys can help me push my car across town so i can get my det installed...lol


----------



## maxpower559 (Sep 6, 2002)

hey no prob....damn...what would i have looked like just leaving you guys there when im the only one that really lives in fresno. i could see if i was gonna steal you car...i would have had you leave it and i could have put a fmic on it and raced ti....j/k glad to hear you made it back ok....ttyl


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

it was a crazy day to say the least, running back and forth across town turned a 20 min job into a couple hour job, it would have been nice if that damn tow truck driver knew anything about cars, then we could have gotten it somewhere easier to do the repair. Well anyways Liu, you're welcome to make the trip again next weekend to do your header, its up to you


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

haha i dont think i wil make it up there for a long long time.


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

you're not scared now are you Eshei? come on, just make sure your wheels are tightened, you know the basic stuff before a long drive, oil, fluids, brakes, tires


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

not for a while at least. scared yea i rather live


----------



## Kaotik350Z (Jul 12, 2003)

damn that suck. as long as your safe tho but damn that sux but any way hey liuspeed i could do your headers for you


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Dayum that sucks im checking my lugnuts right now. LoL.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

After I heard what happened... I busted out my tire iron and tightened mine up again before I started back home, lol.


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Since, Kirk, Cameron, and Heath are the men, I would have no idea what to do up there.  So, I decided it was better for me to go home than drive 45 min north, then 45 min + 3.80 hours back. I had to work this morning, but I'm glad to hear that you're ok Boris and safe. Get that thing to a shop ASAP for some 40 point inspection! 

I called Eshei on my lunch break and he told me that he got home at 7:30am... damn!

It was great meeting you Kirk, Cameron, and Heath. You all are very knowledgable (and nice!) and I learned a lot. Thanks for helping me out. It's too bad Liu couldn't get his done, but hopefully soon.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

As if my luck couldn't get worse 2day.....

My monitor fell off my desk when I attempted to turn it so I could watch a movie on the bed and cracked my cell phone's LCD. All I have to say is ....dayum


----------



## Dynamitega (Feb 24, 2003)

Quick, go walk under a ladder!


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Dynamitega said:


> *Quick, go walk under a ladder! *


 LOL!


----------



## WaLdo98 (Apr 30, 2002)

vodkapwrsr20 said:


> *As if my luck couldn't get worse 2day.....
> 
> My monitor fell off my desk when I attempted to turn it so I could watch a movie on the bed and cracked my cell phone's LCD. All I have to say is ....dayum *


Damn..I say just call it a week and don't go outside til your luck gets better or something.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

I swear Boris, if you didnt have bad luck you sure as hell wouldnt have any at all.....................lol


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *I swear Boris, if you didnt have bad luck you sure as hell wouldnt have any at all.....................lol *


Damn, I never thought a quote would hit a nail on the head about my life so well. Congrats, this is going in the sig


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

damn, sounds fun  

good thing no one was hurt


----------

